# Qui connaît Genieo (et sait comment le désinstaller) ?



## Astorg (9 Février 2012)

J'ai installé par erreur Genieo sur mon mac et je n'arrive pas à le supprimer, il est soi disant "ouvert". Je ne sais même pas à quoi ça sert ni si c'est dangereux ! 
:rateau: Au secours !


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Genieo, outil de création de page d'accueil sur navigateur internet. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## anneee (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

http://www.genieo.com/faq/#q20


----------



## mardan83 (8 Septembre 2013)

http://uapp.softonic.fr/mac/telecharger

Pour désinstaller une app rien de plus facile avec uApp


----------



## Sly54 (8 Septembre 2013)

On peut espérer qu'au bout de 19 mois  Astorg ait réussi à désinstaller son application  !

Par ailleurs, éviter de télécharger sur Softonic (toujours privilégier le site du développeur) et éviter les logiciels de désinstallation.


----------



## miceau (10 Novembre 2013)

désinstaller Genieo avec AppleCleaner puis vider la corbeille.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Janvier 2014)

Apple Cleaner est une grosse merde.

Et voilà ce qu'on chope à télécharger chez Softonic :
Another Problematic Softonic Installer Brings Adware | The Mac Security Blog


----------



## gmaa (9 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,
Autre discussion sur le sujet :
http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/infection-magnipic-info-1237017.html


----------



## helloweez (24 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle ici, j'aimerai trouver de l'aide

Depuis ce matin sur mon mac a chaque fois que j'ouvre un nouvel onglet pour effectuer une recherche sur google, genieo apparait.

J'ai déjà regardé quelques posts, unistallgenieo, été dans les extensions safari, supprimé ce que j'ai trouvé mais rien a faire !!! 

Quelqu'un peu m'aider ??


Merci d'avance


----------



## gmaa (24 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Lire :
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/se-debarasser-de-genieo-1221219.html

Voir le post de *macomaniac*.


----------



## passim1 (28 Mars 2014)

helloweez a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nouvelle ici, j'aimerai trouver de l'aide
> 
> ...


J'avais désinstallé genieo avec le logiciel proposé par génies sur leur site mais s'il ne figurait plus dans mes applications, il s'ouvrait néanmoins chaque fois à la plage de google. J'ai pu définitivement l'enlever comme ceci :
- Ouvrir Safari
-Aller dans préférences
-Aller dans Extensions
-décocher Omnibar
et désinstaller Genieo qui, comme par hasard, se trouvait dans les extensions. Depuis plus rien. Dites-moi si vous êtes arrivé à vous en débarrasser.


----------



## KERRIA (30 Mars 2014)

"gmaa" t'es sur qu'il à ouvert ton lien ?.....

Le Bon Soir


----------



## pascos (2 Mai 2014)

Pour enlever Genio, une seule solution a fonctionné :
Dans le finder, sélectionner le menu « Aller », puis choisir « Aller au dossier ».
Rechercher un à un les fichiers suivants (certains peuvent ne pas être présents, il faut passer à la suite) et les mettre dans la poubelle :
&#9702;	/Applications/Genieo
&#9702;	/Applications/Uninstall Genieo
&#9702;	/Library/LaunchAgents/com.genieoinnovation.macextension.plist
&#9702;	/Library/LaunchAgents/com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client.plist
&#9702;	/Library/LaunchAgents/com.genieo.engine.plist
&#9702;	/Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client
&#9702;	/usr/lib/libgenkit.dylib
&#9702;	/usr/lib/libgenkitsa.dylib
&#9702;	/usr/lib/libimckit.dylib
&#9702;	/usr/lib/libimckitsa.dylib

Le MAC demandera le mot de passe principal à chaque suppression.
En revanche, enfin débarrassé après ces opérations.
Bonne chance !


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2014)

pascos a dit:


> Pour enlever Genio, une seule solution a fonctionné :
> Dans le finder, sélectionner le menu « Aller », puis choisir « Aller au dossier ».
> Rechercher un à un les fichiers suivants (certains peuvent ne pas être présents, il faut passer à la suite) et les mettre dans la poubelle :
> &#9702;	/Applications/Genieo
> ...


C'est bien de faire un Copier/Coller de ce que tu as pris ici ou ailleurs, mais malheureusement il y a plusieurs variantes avec plusieurs possibilités de désinstallation. Donc, il ne faut pas s'arrêter à ce que tu as lu ailleurs.


----------



## ggkameleon (2 Novembre 2014)

Sinon une App de désinstallation qui fonctionne très bien c'est App Delete très efficace et simple d'utilisation glisser déposer ! Supprime tous les fichiers d'installe et pas uniquement l'App ;-)
Parfois dans le fichier dmg il y à un fichier de uninstall je ne sais pas pour genieo ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2014)

ggkameleon a dit:


> Sinon une App de désinstallation qui fonctionne très bien c'est App Delete très efficace et simple d'utilisation glisser déposer ! Supprime tous les fichiers d'installe et pas uniquement l'App ;-)
> Parfois dans le fichier dmg il y à un fichier de uninstall je ne sais pas pour genieo ?


vaut mieux éviter les desinstalleurs géneriques
 ces outils  se gourrent et peuvent virer des fichiers importants et non liés à l'appli
( rien contre appdelete en particulier , j'ai même été  alpha-beta testeur pour cette appli de Reggie)


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2014)

ggkameleon a dit:


> Parfois dans le fichier dmg il y à un fichier de uninstall je ne sais pas pour genieo ?


Vu que genio est une saleté qui s'installe sans prévenir (ou alors en Times 1 ), aucun risque que les dév aient prévu un désinstallateur


----------



## Murphy976 (29 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> vaut mieux éviter les desinstalleurs géneriques
> ces outils  se gourrent et peuvent virer des fichiers importants et non liés à l'appli
> ( rien contre appdelete en particulier , j'ai même été  alpha-beta testeur pour cette appli de Reggie)



pascalformac, quelle est la meilleure solution selon toi alors, J'ai Genio qui me crée des images disques sur mon bureau et je cherche une solution définitive pour m'en débarrasser. Et de façon générale, je cherche une solution définitive pour me débarrasser d'applis inutiles.

Merci de ton conseil.


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2014)

Murphy976 a dit:


> pascalformac, quelle est la meilleure solution selon toi alors, J'ai Genio qui me crée des images disques sur mon bureau et je cherche une solution définitive pour m'en débarrasser. Et de façon générale, je cherche une solution définitive pour me débarrasser d'applis inutiles.
> 
> Merci de ton conseil.



Tu as lu et mis en application le contenu de ce message... http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-fenetres-surgissantes-suspectes-1256765.html ... ?


----------



## Murphy976 (3 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour Locke,
J'ai suivi ton lien et ça semble marcher, merci!


----------

